# Jackson Hole Questions and Options



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Dont know anything about the Jackson Hole area but have you guys looked on Vrbo.com?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There is some fun to be had in Teton Village, but you have to seek it out and find it. Your options will be mainly limited to the Mangy Moose or a random hotel bar if you're looking for more than just apres ski action (like night life). 

I have driven past the Aspens, but never stayed there. 

I have stayed in Teton Village once (my most recent trip in Jan) and The Snow King in the town of Jackson on two other trips. It is really a choice of preferences and priorities. Riding out from town to the resort will take you 15-30 minutes depending on where you stay and what time you get on the bus. You will also have to wait on the bus to get home and it can get crowded, but the up shot is that you'll be closer to more options for dinner. Keep in mind that you will still have to take the Start Bus to get to some spots in town, but town shuttle routes are more frequent than the routes that go out to Teton Village.

Staying in the village will be 3-15 minutes to the gondola depending on which property you are in and whether you want to wait on the mini-bus to shuttle you to the base of the mountain. The down side is that the Start Bus switches to a longer schedule after 7:00PM and getting in & out of town from the Village at night will require waiting for the bus.

To me, the Aspens is the worst of both worlds. You end up having to take the bus to go ski AND to go into town. 

How many people do you have? A 1 bedroom condo with a couch is just enough space for 3 people.

If you're willing to rough it, then I would consider the Hostel (also called Hostel X). Closest accomodations to the lift and cheapest lodging in all of Teton Village. With what you're paying ($400+ for 3 nights), you could rent a 4-person room with a private bathroom. Just keep in mind that its a hostel and not a hotel.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I spent 9 days at Jackson over winter break. Teton Village seemed pretty upscale and expensive. I was staying in a friend's house about 15 minutes away, and only hit up the bars, etc. in Teton Village once or twice. Teton Village isn't like Whistler/Breck/Vail in terms of size, but larger than many other resort villages. I definitely got the vibe that most locals get out of the village ASAP due to high prices and not wanting to deal with random high rollers (some Saudi prince was there)... 

From the towns outside, they seemed very spread out, so getting from A to B would have been impossible without a car and a DD... but all the cool ragers I went to were outside the village. I was expecting some sort of concert or something (it was christmas break) in the village but nothing was really going on.

I would prob vote for the condo with more space... less money/more beds = better times unless you want to buy 8 dollar pints in the village...

Do both have a pool/hot tub? That would heavily influence me. Gotta go hot tubbin.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys. We're still up in the air. I'm just going to let my buddy make the call. As long as there is snow, I'm good to go.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The Hostel | Teton Village Lodging | Jackson Hole, Wyoming

This should be all you need for lodging


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

snowvols said:


> The Hostel | Teton Village Lodging | Jackson Hole, Wyoming
> 
> This should be all you need for lodging


That may be good for 2 of us, but the 3rd is going to want a little more. For 40 bucks more/head, we can get a 2 br condo. Hot tub is a simple necessity, but clutch!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright thought you might be trying to go dirt bag style like I do. I guess not haha


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Check out Jackson Hole Vacation Packages- Resorts - Skiing - Hotels - Travel Deals - Jackson Hole Central Reservations (Jackson Hole Central Reservations). That's where I went to book my January trip. Also look into Jetsetter - The world?s greatest vacations. Members-only prices.. It's a subsidiary of the Gilt francise, which is kind of like Groupon. It's free to sign up, and there are several Jackson Hole hotel deals currently running.

I recommend staying in Jackson and taking the START bus (or your hotel shuttle) to Teton Village. There isn't much to do in the village at night, and as other posters have said you end up trapped there because of the transportation schedule. The flat fee around town in a taxi is $10, but I think it's around $40 between town and the village...


----------



## STLnCHI (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got back from Jackson Hole on Monday. We stayed at the Best Western in Jackson. Really nice place and a very decent price. They offer a free shuttle to and from JHMR each day free of charge along with a shuttle to and from the airport. They have rooms with 2 queen beds and a pull out couch which isnt bad for 3 people. A hot breakfast is offered each day as well. Eggs and potatoes. Give them a call about lodging and lift ticket packages. it was 435/person for 3 people for 3 days riding and 4 nights lodging. To be honest we prob spent less than 2 hours in the main downtown area of Jackson our entire trip....

Im still working on getting my full review up and posted.


Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Alright thought you might be trying to go dirt bag style like I do. I guess not haha


Dirt Bag style works very well for me. I'm db-ing it for the next 3 months. However, the one buddy......nah, he's way too metro for that.



STLnCHI said:


> I just got back from Jackson Hole on Monday. We stayed at the Best Western in Jackson. Really nice place and a very decent price. They offer a free shuttle to and from JHMR each day free of charge along with a shuttle to and from the airport. They have rooms with 2 queen beds and a pull out couch which isnt bad for 3 people. A hot breakfast is offered each day as well. Eggs and potatoes. Give them a call about lodging and lift ticket packages. it was 435/person for 3 people for 3 days riding and 4 nights lodging. To be honest we prob spent less than 2 hours in the main downtown area of Jackson our entire trip....
> 
> Im still working on getting my full review up and posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This sounds much more like what I'm looking for....the pull-out couch and hot am grub sounds perfect! I'm going to suggest this to the planning numb-nut for his consideration.


----------

